# 3 year old daughter won't stop biting nails



## InsaneFatherof2 (Dec 10, 2011)

My wife and I have two kids. One of which is three years old. Since about 1 years age she has been biting her nails. We think it is an anxiety issue. We haven't had to cut her finger nails since then. We notice it is always worse when she is upset or sent to time out. Anyone have any suggestions on stopping this behavior?

Other notes that might help you get a since of the issue. Our three year old is the more difficult child to raise. She is very very strong willed and always wants to do things on her own.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm 41 and bite my nails. Disgusting I know. According to my psychiatrist it is somehow linked to my OCD.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Our not quite 18yo daughter bit her nails from the time she was about 4 till she was about 14. It was anxiety related. She finally quit when we took her out of school to homeschool herself. She has nice long nails now  Nothing we tried to get her to stop worked - she had to work through her issues. She does still have anxiety - she's also bulimic now, which is also under control - but counseling did finally help, along with removing school which was a major source of anxiety for her. So I guess what I am saying is don't despair, if you can identify her triggers and work to remove them there's hope!


----------

